# Installing a set neck



## kjak117

I received a new mahogany LP kit for christmas and it has a set neck. the kit didn't come w/ instructions and i have no idea how to shim/ install the neck properly. Any tips, instructions, or suggestions on how to install and shim the neck properly?


----------



## shoretyus

Tune-O-Matic bridges require 3 to 5 degree angle off of plane. Is the pocket cut already?


----------



## kjak117

Yes the pocket is cut. How would i measure this angle ?


----------



## shoretyus

Is the back flat? Meaning is there anywhere you can reference a flat plane? The one TOM style I did had a carved the top but the area from the neck to the bridge was flat. I was able to put a straight edge on the neck and measure off the top.


----------



## Mike Potvin

Pop the neck in place (clamp it if needed) then put a long straight edge on the frets. Measure the height at the bridge area and see if it matches up with your bridge requirements. *Usually* somewhere around 3/4" works.

Mike


----------



## kjak117

Ok thanks guys, i guess i'll need to go and get a straightedge kqoct

Sorry for sounding like a newb but where would i find those bridge requirements?


----------



## Mike Potvin

kjak117 said:


> Sorry for sounding like a newb but where would i find those bridge requirements?


No need to be sorry  If your parts supplier (or the packaging) didn't have dimensions, try this:

-clamp the neck in place
-put the TOM in place (if you don't want to install the posts yet, stack 2 or 3 pennies over the post holes and put the bridge on top
-use the straight edge to see where you're at. if you don't have one, tape a piece of string to the headstock and pull it through one of the nut slots and down to the corresponding bridge saddle.

You want enough height so that you can crank the bridge down to get the strings to lay right on the frets. The posts will easily be able to crank up to get crazy height, but the last thing you want is a problem getting low enough.

I would hope that any good kit would take the guesswork out of this by allowing you to just push the neck in snug and get the correct angle for the bridge included in the kit.


----------



## kjak117

Mike Potvin said:


> I would hope that any good kit would take the guesswork out of this by allowing you to just push the neck in snug and get the correct angle for the bridge included in the kit.


They really didn't take any guesswork out of it! 
As it stands there are no post drilled so i guess i'd need to do that first. how do i figure out where to drill the post holes ? 
My kit came with no instructions or part dimensions of any kind, just got a premade lp body with no bridge or tailpiece holes drilled. 
also the neck doesn't fit snugly so i'm guessing i'll have to put a shim in? 
from what i've read, titebond original is the best kind of glue for putting in a shim and gluing the neck right ?


----------



## shoretyus

Then you will have to work backwards a little bit. 

Find the centre line of the neck. Find the center line of the body. Place the neck in the pocket. You now have to measure back ( LP is 24 3/4" scale) 24 3/4" from the nut or 12 3/8" from the 12 th fret. This is the line where the bridge goes. The post on the bass side is actually drilled 1/8" to 1/4" back from that line. The posts for the tailpiece are drilled square off that centre line I am not sure how far back but if you dig the specs are somewhere.


----------



## lmguitars

*Canadian Made Set Neck Guitar Kits*

A the risk of being promotional, Precision Guitar Kits, is a company in Vancouver that builds set neck kits whose pocket and tenon and resulting angles are exact.

Set Neck Guitar Kits


----------



## mrmatt1972

thanks for the link.


----------

